# Who has shot the insanity cpx, and cpxl??? what do you like and dislike?



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

So dead in the hand its not even funny. Becide the paint problem.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

shot the cpx imo felt alot like my magnum, great wall, dead in the hand, short valley, and smooth draw. Overall a wonderful bow to shoot.


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

I shot the Insanity CPX and found it was fast, quit, but not as smooth as the mathews which was 100 cheaper.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

both are great bows the xl really has my attention it is one of the best shooting bows i have shot and i have owned 20+ bows over the last 5 years


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

hunter-4-life said:


> I shot the Insanity CPX and found it was fast, quit, but not as smooth as the mathews which was 100 cheaper.


i have to agree my mathews is a little more smoother and its the z mag


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

There pretty smooth with a huge hump an a short valley with lots of letoff. I personally dont like the insanity but I havent shot the xl.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

I love mine, i dont have a big hump into the valley, but I have a 26.5" dl and shoot 60#. maybe the longer draws and weights have the hump. anyways it holds rock solid, the wall and letoff is perfect for me and its fast. my limbs still look like the day i got it, theres a few rougher looking spots on them but not bad. riser finish is really nice. grip is great. Every happy with it


----------



## bro.betterley (Sep 8, 2007)

love the insanity im going to try the xl, im impressed and i have owned 20 bows in the last year! 
The finish on the new ones being shiped seems to be fixed, there is a very slight hump as it transitions to the valley but nothing bad for the speed it makes (it reaches ibo of 355fps), holds on target and shoots like a much longer bow, and it is as dead in hand as any bow i have shot


----------



## Zack P (Mar 4, 2012)

thanks for the opinions guys!


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Heres mine


----------

